# ? on Floating the Ford river



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

Some friends and myself are going to float the ford this May. Starting from Arnold area in Dickinson county and stopping at Escanaba. Any tips like, how long it might take, types of fish to be caught and is it brushy. what kind of water am i dealing with any rapid.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Geez.....


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

BigWhiskey said:


> Some friends and myself are going to float the ford this May. Starting from Arnold area in Dickinson county and stopping at Escanaba. Any tips like, how long it might take, types of fish to be caught and is it brushy. what kind of water am i dealing with any rapid.


Hey BigWhiskey,
The Ford is unmentionable for fishing info on this site, but you may get some PMs. I don't know squat, so I'll spare you a PM with 0 info. 

Good luck and have fun,
Don


----------

